# North star angle head break in and parts



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok I have a chance to buy a brand new north star 3.5 angle head for cheap off of a guy but I want to know since north star went under what is it like to get parts. Is it worth getting one or go with a different brand? I have used mechanical heads lots hut have never owned one. Does these north star heads take a bit to break in of are they right out of the box like they claim? Thanks in advance


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Mine were right out of the box good to go. I think blades from "the other guys" will work in them.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

It doesn't hurt to dull the tip off where the front blades meet, less chance of grabbing tape that way, otherwise check the grub screws are tight to keep from going out of adjustment.


----------



## CDS (Jan 12, 2012)

I currently run a 2.5 and 3.5 Northstar angle heads. I bought these new almost 2 years ago and have not adjusted them at all. They're great angle heads and will run perfect right out of the box. Buy it. You won't be disappointed:thumbsup:


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

ok good i think i made my decision, it sounds like everyone thinks these are top notch. They sure are pricey thoe.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

korby_17 said:


> Ok I have a chance to buy a brand new north star 3.5 angle head for cheap off of a guy but I want to know since north star went under what is it like to get parts. Is it worth getting one or go with a different brand? I have used mechanical heads lots hut have never owned one. Does these north star heads take a bit to break in of are they right out of the box like they claim? Thanks in advance


I can still get parts for these. I had to buy the carbide from the people Northstar sourced them from. The skid blades, I get from another mfg. The center clips ("bullets") can be made from Tapetech with a little modification.
So, as long as you don't run the angle head over with your truck and need the main casting or frames and keep it cleaned and oiled, you'll be good for many years.


----------

